# Bummed by lack of Developer support..



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Coming from a DX, I occasionally go back to the developer threads to see what they have going on. I can't help but to feel a little left out with all the *continued* support for the DX, and the Charge playing second fiddle for all the other developers. This is definitely me just thinking out loud, but I'm also hoping I'm not the only person who's noticed this..


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i agree with you as i said this in my review thread yesterday. yeah the development for this phone isn't very good but the few roms that we do have are very stable to use. if your addicted to flashing and modding the charge may not be the phone for you.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

The dx is much older than this phone for one. There are 4 roms to choose from (including cm7) and all have very different functionality. I'm more than satisfied with the development progress and i consider myself a flashaholic.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I came from an iPhone, so I have no conception of what the development scene looks like on other Android phones, but the development scene on this phone is more active with more variety than with any iOS device out there. iOS pretty much has two teams (iPhone Dev & Chronic), they pretty much only work on jailbreaks, and they work together a whole lot to keep from stepping on each other's toes. For every iOS version, there's basically one option for hacking, and even if it may be packaged up differently, it's ultimately the same option. On the Charge right now, there are multiple kernels and multiple roms, each offering very different looks, feels, and options, and while there may not be as much variety as there is on other devices, I've been more than impressed with what the Android community has to offer, even on this device.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> The dx is much older than this phone for one. There are 4 roms to choose from (including cm7) and all have very different functionality. I'm more than satisfied with the development progress and i consider myself a flashaholic.


I realize the DX is much older, but my point was that developers keep updating the ROMs for the DX, but have either jumped ship on the Charge for other/newer devices or simply put it on the backburner. As always, I appreciate any and all developer support since I don't have the time nor the knowledge to develop myself.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Why don't you take b*tch-fest threads like this back to XDA where they belong. We've got plenty of talented and accomplished developers for this phone. If you think development is slow, YOU DO IT.


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's the way I look at it:

Yeah, it would be cool to have like 20 different ROMs/Kernels to choose from with weekly updates from the Dev's. However, these guys do this in their FREE TIME for all of us. They are under no obligation whatsoever to do anything. I appreciate everything we have to choose from. At least you're not stuck on a shitty iPhone.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Joe_T said:


> Why don't you take b*tch-fest threads like this back to XDA where they belong. We've got plenty of talented and accomplished developers for this phone. If you think development is slow, YOU DO IT.


"As always, I appreciate any and all developer support since I don't have the time nor the knowledge to develop myself."

It wasn't a "b*tch-fest", but more of a question as to why more developers haven't given the Charge more love. Thanks, Joe_T.

edit: Nicely put, Halo.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

6 posts in and already we're name calling and what not... locking thread. this is going nowhere. :-(


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Read this part c. Live by it. That is the policy here. Just an FYI.


----------

